
An Auspicious Date in Comics History - sohkamyung
http://file770.com/an-auspicious-date-in-comics-history/
======
blowski
7 January 1929 was a Tuesday, in 1934 it was a Sunday. I wonder whether being
the first week of the year had something to do with it, and whether there was
a typical day for comics to be published. I remember getting a comic in my
parents’ Saturday newspaper, for example.

~~~
tzs
> 7 January 1929 was a Tuesday

Monday:

    
    
      $ cal 1 1929
          January 1929
      Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa
             1  2  3  4  5
       6  7  8  9 10 11 12
      13 14 15 16 17 18 19
      20 21 22 23 24 25 26
      27 28 29 30 31

